# Ciências Biológicas - Seguimento 2008



## Rog (22 Abr 2008 às 11:34)

*Pacientes recebem 'olho biônico' na Grã-Bretanha* 






Cirurgiões britânicos implantaram "olhos biônicos" em dois homens cegos para tentar recuperar parte da visão dos pacientes. 
O implante foi realizado no Moorfields Eye Hospital, em Londres, e faz parte de um teste clínico que pretende ajudar pacientes que tenham ficado cegos devido a uma doença hereditária chamada de retinose pigmentosa. 

O sistema, conhecido como Argus 2, foi desenvolvido pela empresa americana Second Sight e usa uma câmera acoplada a um par de óculos para enviar imagens a 60 eletrodos implantados na retina do seu usuário. 

Além dos dois pacientes em Londres, outras dez pessoas receberam o implante na primeira fase dos testes, realizada nos Estados Unidos e no México. Os testes clínicos fazem parte de um processo que irá durar mais dois anos e que deve ser desenvolvido em outros países como a Suíça e a França. 

Ainda não se sabe se os implantes serão eficazes na recuperação parcial da vista dos dois pacientes, que têm idade média de 50 anos, mas os médicos estão otimistas. 

Segundo o cirurgião Lyndon da Cruz, que realizou a operação, o tratamento é "empolgante". 

"Os aparelhos foram implantados com sucesso nos dois pacientes e eles estão se recuperando bem da cirurgia", disse. 

Processo

No Argus 2, enquanto a câmera acoplada aos óculos captura as imagens, uma unidade de processamento – aproximadamente do tamanho de um pequeno computador de mão e acoplada a um cinto –, converte a informação visual em sinais elétricos. 

Esses sinais são então enviados de volta aos óculos e também a um receptor embaixo da superfície da parte frontal do olho. Esse receptor, por sua vez, envia os sinais aos eletrodos na parte posterior do olho. 

O Argus 2 poderia ser comercializado logo depois de feitos os testes, com custo estimado em US$ 30 mil (cerca de R$ 62,8 mil).

Segundo o diretor da Sociedade Britânica de Retinose Pigmentosa, David Head, "o tratamento é muito empolgante, mas ainda está no estágio inicial". 

"No momento não há tratamento para estes pacientes, por isso esse implante e a pesquisa sobre células-tronco oferecem as melhores esperanças", afirmou. 

Fonte: BBC


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2008 às 11:42)

*Britânicos testam íman para tratar cancro *





_Cientistas inseriram nanopartículas de imãs em glóbulos brancos _

Pesquisadores da Grã-Bretanha afirmam ter descoberto uma forma de tratar tumores malignos usando pequenos ímans.
Os pesquisadores das universidades de Sheffield, Keele e Nottingham afirmam que a inovação pode servir como alternativa mais eficiente para o tratamento de tumores. 

A pesquisa foi publicada nesta semana na revista científica Gene Therapy. 

A atual técnica de terapia genética insere genes dentro de células cancerosas, com o objetivo de matar os tumores. A terapia genética é usada como alternativa à tratamentos convencionais como radioterapia. 

Um dos principais problemas desta técnica é conseguir inserir o gene anticâncer nos tumores.

Para contornar o problema, os cientistas britânicos retiraram glóbulos brancos de ratos cancerosos e os carregaram com ímans minúsculos. 

Os glóbulos brancos foram injetados novamente nos ratos. Um íman maior foi usado para atrair os glóbulos imantados para a região do tumor. 

"Tudo que temos que fazer é passar os ímans – o tipo de íman que as crianças usam em escolas – no lado de fora do tumor. Isso cria um campo magnético ao redor e através do tumor, e é suficiente para puxar esses glóbulos brancos imantados para a massa do tumor", afirma a pesquisadora Claire Lewis, da Universidade de Sheffield, que liderou o trabalho. 

Lewis acredita que a técnica força os genes anticâncro a entrarem mais profundamente no tumor, aumentando as chances de sucesso nos tratamentos. 

Como a técnica envolve a utilização de glóbulos brancos dos próprios pacientes, ela acredita que os riscos de uma reação adversa do sistema imunológico do corpo são reduzidos. 

Um caso famoso de reação deste tipo aconteceu em 1999, quando a terapia genética foi usada para tratar um distúrbio de metabolismo raro. O tratamento acabou matando um jovem de 18 anos. 

Em outros casos de aplicação da terapia, crianças desenvolveram leucemia em decorrência do tratamento.

Apesar destes fracassos, muitos cientistas acreditam que a terapia genética é o futuro no tratamento contra o cancro.


Fonte: BBC


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2008 às 14:35)

Ozono mata, confirma estudo
Relatório conclui que é perigoso respirar níveis altos de ozono

Investigadores norte-americanos concluíram que respirar ar poluído com ozono - mesmo aos níveis que são encontrados em muitas cidades - pode matar prematuramente, escreve a agência Reuters. 
O relatório da National Research Council recomenda que as entidades oficiais considerem a mortalidade relacionada com o ozono nos dados estatísticos. E recomenda também às autoridades de saúde locais que aconselhem a população a não sair de casa nos dias em que o ar está mais poluído. 
O estudo analisou o ozono ao nível do sol, que é um componente do smog, e não o ozono encontrado na atmosfera que protege a Terra dos raios ultra-violeta. O ozono é um tipo de oxigénio formado por uma reacção da luz do sol com o ar. É um forte oxidante, que pode danificar as células num processo semelhante ao enferrujamento. 
Evelyn Talbott, uma das investigadoras, afirma à Reuters que os efeitos nas mortes são claros e que os resultados excluíram doenças graves e idas às urgências que não tenham resultado em morte.

Fonte: PortugalDiarioIOL


----------

